# Welcome Nicollerolenc



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would like to welcome Nicolle to The Goat Spot. :wave: 

She is one of my future 4H mom's. I am so excited to have her and her boys as a part of my goat club. She said she would get on later today and say :wave: to everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big howdy....Nicolle.. :wave: from northern ca.....so happy you are here with us ....if you have any questions we are here for you.... :greengrin: Welcome...Welcome.~!!!


----------



## Janne (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Nicolle!  I'm new here, too! :wave:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome!! :wave: You'll love it here!!


----------

